# Solved: "unexpected error" on network connections



## nocluejoe (Jun 25, 2007)

I am running Windows XP SP3.
I have wireless and lan connectivity
I want to view the properties of the network connections.
I go to control panel , network connecitons, and right click on "local area connection" and select properties
I get a "Network Connections" dialog box that reads:

"An unexpected error occurred." the properties do not display.

I followed the steps in http://support.microsoft.com/kb/824923 but that did not work.

I was infected with malware a while back but believe the system to be clean now.

any help would be appreciated.

thanks


----------



## Fray (Jul 12, 2009)

You can try deleting (uninstall) the network adapters from the device manager under safe mode and booting into normal mode to reinstall or you can try SFC /scannow from safe mode (requires a winxp CD).


----------



## nocluejoe (Jun 25, 2007)

I tried the sfc /scannow and did not make a difference. 

Then I ran into issues. 

I went to device manager to unistall the network adapters. I click on unistall and get a message that the device can not be unistall because the computer needs this device to boot up.

When I log back in I no longer get an internet connection. I look in my network places in my network connections and both my connections are missing. (wireless and lan). 

I try to re-install the drivers from the CD and get installation failed due to hardware failure.

Reboot machine and now get C000021a blue screen error.

Not sure how things when south this quickly.

I am going to attempt a XP repair from the CD.

Any suggestions?

je


----------



## Fray (Jul 12, 2009)

Repair install of XP seems the simplest solution.

Some types of malware and viruses like to modify the network settings in unusual ways and once the malware is removed those settings can cause problems as the registry settings can get corrupted sometimes beyond repair.

There are various different ways to restore the tcp stack to its original configuration like this if you want to try it.


----------



## nocluejoe (Jun 25, 2007)

i did an xp repair
installed sp3 from dvd
re-installed drivers from cd
at this point my lan connection works fine
I am still unable to get my wireless to work

My Intel PROSET/wireless wifi connection says:

"no supported WIFI adapters available in system"

adapters show in the device manager and drivers appear to be correct. 

thanks for the help thus far, any suggestions from here?


----------



## nocluejoe (Jun 25, 2007)

for wireless

add/remove intel proset/wireless
disabled network adapter
reboot
reload intel software from intel site
reboot
enable network adapter
reboot
works.


----------

